# Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!



## SuperSoft (29. Januar 2011)

*Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben uns ein neues Haus gekauft und dort wurde von mir und meinem Vater erstmal alles gelöchert und schön Netzwerkkabel verlegt. Schwäbisch wie mein ist, "kaufet mir äbbes rächds" (für nicht-schwaben: kauften wir etwas gescheites). Gesagt getan, schwupps liegen Cat7-Verlegekabel im neuen Haus.

Jetzt hab ich gelesen, dass Cat7 Netzwerk natürlich maßlos übertrieben ist für die paar Meter, die die Daten bei uns im Haus zurücklegen müssen. Aber egal, wenigstens ist das ganze "Zukunftssicher" 

Außerdem machen mir die Steckdosen etwas Sorgen. Ich weiß, dass die "normalen" Netzwerkstecker RJ45 heißen. Durch Google, habe ich erfahren, dass man auf jeden Fall Cat 7 Dosen verlegen sollte, da wenn ich Cat 5 Dosen anschließen würde, meine ganzen Cat 7 Infrastruktur für die Katz wäre.

Also habe ich mich bei gidf.de informiert und gelesen, dass es Cat 7 Dosen gar nicht mit RJ45 Anschlüsse gibt!!!! Diese heißten GG45, sind die gleich zu setzten mit den RJ45 Steckern?

Heißt das also ich muss Cat 6 Dosen nehmen? Oder hat mir wer nen Tipp?
Ein Kabel bauen, auf der einen Seite RJ45 stecker, auf der anderen den Cat 7 GG45?

Klärt mich bitte auf!

Grüße
Manuel


----------



## RogerDietz (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Würde Cat 6 Dosen benutzen .
Cat 6 reicht auch für 10 Gbit aus und ist für nicht Profis einfacher zu installieren 

Cat 7 GG45 Dosen würde auch ein RJ45 passen,gilt dann aber wiederum nur als Cat 5e Netzwerk

Komme aus dem Berufszweig und wir verlegen auch Cat7 Kabel inverbindung mit Cat6 Dosen , Panel , Switche und Router in grossen Firmen
weil die Kosten für Cat7 höher sind was die Compunenten betrift


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Ich würde auch Cat6 Dosen nehmen. Cat7 wird sowieso noch fast nicht verbaut.


----------



## RogerDietz (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

wird schon verbaut aber für Privat ergibt es keinen Sinn 
ist etwas für Firmen weil es Stecker und Dosen gibt die
Modular aufgebaut sind so das man z.B. Telefon und Netzwerk
über einen Port fahren kann


----------



## taks (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Aber wenn du es aufsplittest hast du eh nur maximal 100MBit/s. Dann bringt auch Cat7 nichts.


----------



## RogerDietz (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

hat aber auch mit der Abschirmung des Kabels zutun
damit Telefon und Netzwerk sich nicht Stören können,
ist Platz sparender als normales RJ45 weil z.B. mehr
Ports auf ein Panel passen


----------



## SuperSoft (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Also einfach Cat 6 Dosen verlegen, passt das?


----------



## jumperm (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



SuperSoft schrieb:


> Also einfach Cat 6 Dosen verlegen, passt das?


Genau. Cat7 in der Wand ist eh nur für Zukunftssicherheit, trotzdem würd ich es auch machen. Und Cat6 Dosen reichen. Mit Gigabit LAN sind heutige Festplatten eh Überfordert, von daher brauchste dir für die nächsten min. 5 Jahre keine gedanken zu machen. Bis SSDs die HDDs als Massenspeicher ablösen wirds locker noch die besagten 5 Jahre dauern.


----------



## SuperSoft (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



jumperm schrieb:


> Genau. Cat7 in der Wand ist eh nur für Zukunftssicherheit, trotzdem würd ich es auch machen. Und Cat6 Dosen reichen. Mit Gigabit LAN sind heutige Festplatten eh Überfordert, von daher brauchste dir für die nächsten min. 5 Jahre keine gedanken zu machen. Bis SSDs die HDDs als Massenspeicher ablösen wirds locker noch die besagten 5 Jahre dauern.



alles klar, passt, danke dir


----------



## Verminaard (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Cat7 Dosen installieren die Wenigsten, noch seltener im "normalen" Hausgebrauch.
Ein kleiner Tipp fuer die Dosenmontage: Mach das Ganze mit Cat6 Jacks da du normalerweise fuer die anderen Netzwerkdosen ein LSA Plus Anlegewerkzeug brauchst, wobei es die fuer wenige Euro gibt, aber dafuer ist die Qualitaet dementsprechend. Ausserdem macht ein Laie mit LSA Plus mehr falsch als bei Jacks (wobei ich die fummeliger finde)


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Was kann man mit einem LSA falsch machen?  Das erste mal in der Hand gehabt und klar war wie es funzt.


----------



## RogerDietz (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Bei LSA Plus Leisten in der Dose sind die Farbcodes vorhanden.
kann man nichts grossartig falsch machen must nur auf a/b belegung
achten und das die Adern richtig in den Leisten liegen


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Die B-Variante ist in Europa üblich.


----------



## Sturmi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Die B-Variante ist in Europa üblich.


Was total egal ist solange es auf beiden Seiten gleich ist


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Die Belegung habe ich auch nicht wirklich gemeint.
Eher die Verlegung der Adernpaare innerhalb der Dose.
Man sollte den Schirm soweit wie moeglich zur LSA-Plus Leiste fuehren. (als Beispiel)
Kann zu Daempfungsstoerungen fuehren usw.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

So empfindlich ist das nicht, vorallem nicht auf die paar Meter. Wenn man nahe an die Maximallänge von 100m kommt kann sowas ausschlaggebend sein, aber nicht bei der kurzen Strecke. Da lässt sich nicht einmal ein Unterschied messen.


----------



## jumperm (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



riedochs schrieb:


> So empfindlich ist das nicht, vorallem nicht auf die paar Meter. Wenn man nahe an die Maximallänge von 100m kommt kann sowas ausschlaggebend sein, aber nicht bei der kurzen Strecke. Da lässt sich nicht einmal ein Unterschied messen.



Verminaard meint nicht die Gesamtlänge! Die ist in der tat nur begrentzt durch den Leiterwiderstand. Denn durch die Schirmung sind die geschützt vor elektromagnetischen Störsignalen.
Was Verminaard mein ist der ungeschützte Bereich in der Dose. Der Bereich zwischen der LSA+ Steckverbindung und des abisolierten Leiters (siehe Bild). Dort ist der Leiter ungeschützt und empfindlich für EM-Wellen. Wenn die Dose selbst nicht genug abschirmt wird der SNR zu gering und der Controller kann keinen unterschied mehr zwischen 0 und 1 machen.


----------



## riedochs (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Mir ist schon klar was er meint.  Ich habe schon genug Netzwerkkabel gelegt und zertifiziert.


----------



## taks (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



jumperm schrieb:


> Die ist in der tat nur begrentzt durch den Leiterwiderstand.



Die Laufzeitverzögerung spielt da auch noch eine Rolle.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



riedochs schrieb:


> So empfindlich ist das nicht, vorallem nicht auf die paar Meter. Wenn man nahe an die Maximallänge von 100m kommt kann sowas ausschlaggebend sein, aber nicht bei der kurzen Strecke. Da lässt sich nicht einmal ein Unterschied messen.




Klar ist so ein Unterschied Messbar.
Wenn da gepfuscht wird, bekommst du keine CAT6 Messung mehr durch.
Und je nach dem, welches Netzwerk man betreibt ist das durchaus relevant.
In herkoemmlichen Heimnetzwerken, wo meist das Modem als Router agiert und man eh nur mehrere Geraete via Router ans Inet anbindet ist das meist vernachlaessigbar.
Interessant wird es aber wenn ich an verschiedenen Stellen duchaus hoehere Datentransferdaten brauche.

Jumperm hatte es auf dem Bild schoen dargestellt, danke 

Aus diesem Grund kann ich aus Erfahrung die Dosen mit JACK's empfehlen.
Du brauchst kein LSA-Plus Anlegewerkzeug. Nur einen vernuenftigen kleinen Seitenschneider.
Die Fehlerquelle ist bedeutend geringer.
Wobei ich persoenlich die JACK's nicht mag, weil imho fummeliger.

mfG
V.


----------



## Sturmi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Das kleine Stück macht nichts aus. Und LSA-Plus Werkzeug kann man sich sicher auch irgendwo leihen.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*



Sturmi schrieb:


> Das kleine Stück macht nichts aus.



Und genau das ist falsch.
Aber macht was ihr wollt.
Ich wollte hier nur Tipps geben.


----------



## Sturmi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Cat7 Netzwerk, bitte klärt mich auf!*

Es ist aber so. Über die Entfernung die der TE hier seine Leitungen ziehen will ist der SNR hoch genug das die kleine ungeschirmte Stelle rein gar nichts aussmacht. Wir reden hier ja nicht über 100m + Leitungen.

Einfach so wie im angehängten Bild machen dann ist das ok.


----------

